# all orange



## alwayshuntin (Sep 16, 2006)

i bought a jacket and bibs that are all blaze orange. has any one else used all orange. i hunt on public so it hought that it couldnt hurt me. i got a good deal on it so i wont be mad if i dont use the bibs. any suggestions
thanks


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

We've been using all orange for many many years. Can't say that it's hurt me. However I have changed over to orange camo. Thinking the black branches will breakup the human outline.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

ruger1 said:


> We've been using all orange for many many years. Can't say that it's hurt me. However I have changed over to orange camo. Thinking the black branches will breakup the human outline.


Can't wear orange camo here....has to be one solid color.....orange


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Don't forget the orange gloves. You don't want anyone to shoot your hands.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Has to be solid orange? That stinks. In Minnesota and Montana, it is 400 square inches of blaze orange that is required. The camo obviously fits that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here it is 400 inches of solid orange....camo isn't solid orange.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Same in Kentucky, "Hunters must wear a minimum of a cap and vest, coverage may be no less than 400 square inches of uninterupted orange."

I wish we could wear orange camo, I would gladly wear orange camo coveralls over the solid un broken vest. :eyeroll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yup, ND is solid orange. I just wear the minimum: head covering and an orange upland game vest. Good enough. I used to wear a blaze hooded sweatshirt I have had for about 12 years. But I was a little worried because it was so faded it was basically yellow!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alwayshuntin (Sep 16, 2006)

we have to have solid blaze orange. we cant wear camo orange


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

We have only have to have 400 square inches In manitoba.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

If you walk alot it really will not matter. If you sit, post, or are up in a tree stand doing a camo pattern might be a good idea, just to help break up your image. It is said deer do not see colors and that camo is not needed. The orange is for stupid people to see you and not shoot you.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

> deer do not see colors and that camo is not needed


It's not about deer seeing color. It's about game seeing one solid mass instead of being broken up. I believe deer see solid orange. It's one mass (human) moving around in the woods. Whereas orange camo will help break up your shape.



> The orange is for stupid people to see you and not shoot you.


I also disagree with this. IMO, the blaze orange is for the Wardens to see you and what you are up to. It's a shame that we have to do stuff like blaze orange due to some poor sportsman, unsafe, and unethical hunters. Sure it helps keep you safe from bad hunters, but I think that is a secondary purpose.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> IMO, the blaze orange is for the Wardens to see you and what you are up to.


A little paranoid aren't you?

I will disagree. I don't think it has anything to do with a game warden. If that was the case we would be required to wear orange for upland and waterfowl hunting as well.

Blaze orange is for visibility to other hunters. In North Dakota it is mostly rifles and very few areas of shotgun slug only. When you start thinking about taking 100 plus yard shots with a high powered rifle that could easily send a projectile 1 mile plus, knowing what is on the other side (someone in blaze orange) is extremely important.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

You are not required to wear orange for upland hunting? In MN we are. Not ducks obviously. I really like the saftey factor there when the birds are flying all around, not just straight away.

I don't think I'm paranoid. I do my best to follow the game laws and ethics. Can't say I ever worry when approached by a wqarden.

I just laugh about western ND and Eastern MT where I hunt. The wardens would have no idea of where people are if it wasn't for the orange. You sure can see that little orange blip way way out there in the hilly country.

Let's not be nieve. It's a lot easier for the wardens to see you in blaze orange. But they (wardens) are out there in brown and olive. Aren't they worried about being shot? Where is their orange if it's such a saftey issue? Interesting isn't it??


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

live2hunt said:


> > Blaze orange is for visibility to other hunters. In North Dakota it is mostly rifles and very few areas of shotgun slug only.


Where is this shotgun slug area located at?????? I don't think we have an area like that in ND.

The slugs only is a regulation for the MN hunters. oke:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

ruger: We aren't required to for upland, but I see more and more people doing it every year. Personally I think it SHOULD be a requirement. I know it is a requirement during the rifle season.

Also, our wardens have grey uniforms or blue and grey uniforms. I was checked once near Velva and the warden did put on an orange vest when approaching us in the field where we were gutting a deer. Most of the time they wait until you get to your vehicle.

homlsvc: My understanding is there is a slug only area just west of Devils Lake and I thought there was one over by Bismarck and below the Garrison Dam. If I am wrong, my apologies now for posting in-correct information.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

There is no place in ND that is shot gun only that I know of. Second I feel that when hunting deer a gilly sute would be best or somthing that hits you completely (ie shooting box, pit, ect.). The idea behind orange is so you dont get shot by another hunter that cannot tell you are humen and not a deer. Beleave me there are alot of stupid poeple out there that have guns. Out of the many years of hunting waterfowl with decoys we (the decs and myself) have been shot at 3 times. We lost a head on a decoy several times. One day we picked up and left due to the amount of people that were driving down the roads, seen us and insted of using a spotting scope or feild glasses, they used the scope on their rifles to see what we were. A few months ago in Dakota Country there was an article dealing with happenings in the outdoors and who went to jail for them. One article was about two guys who were out hunting in decoys. Some really stupid person came by thinking they were real birds shot into the flock hitting one of the men in the head killing him. I now have a cap that I ware that is orange and chartruse in coloring that I ware when weather permits (thats for upland and deer hunting). I also use the same cap now out at the fireing range. I had a fellow start shooting at his target while I was still out looking at my target. There was a man in a truck that seen this and started honking his horn at him. You might be thinking that he did not see me, that is possible, but we walked down to the targets at the sametime. He returned before I did and continued shooting. Also look at how many people get shot a year that do have orange on. I'm not trying to single out anyone here but to me it is funny to hear how many people get shot out of trees in the MN area. I know it does not happen every year but when it does it is funny. Oh look an orange deer in the tree. :lol: Orange is so other hunters can see you. Do you need head to toe, no, do you need some what of a cammo pattern, that depends on what you are doing.

Oh and ruger1...the warden is going to see you if you like it or not. If hes looking for you the human eye is able to pick up a human figure better then what deer can. That or he'll just sit by your truck and let you come to him.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Invector: The area just west of Creel Bay on Devils Lake is listed as slug (shotgun) only. It is quite a small area, but it is listed as slug (shotgun) only.

It is listed under the Deer Proclamation. #10.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Must have missed that bit in the proc. Guess I need to go though it again since its been a few years. If I remember correctly isnt that the area near Gram Island? That can get to be some thick country up that way. I hunt in the southern part of the state so I dont have to worry about that, probably why I didnt remember it. thanks


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

400 square inches would put a 10X20 in. on front and a 10x20 in. on back. that makes 20x20 and that equals 400.. its not really that much and some blaze camo has more than 10x20in. patches of uninterrupted color. It another one of those things we all pick a side on which way we'll interrupt it... I like blaze camo.


----------

